# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Sterke hoofdpijn

## Ikhebhoofdpijn

Heb sinds een week of 2 erg sterke hoofdpijn. Het is bijna constant, er zit amper rust tussen. Heb al van alles geprobeert om er vanaf te komen maar niks helpt. Ik heb totaal geen ervaring hiermee en weet dus ook niet wat het zou kunnen zijn. Hou er niet van om zomaar naar de dokter te gaan dus vandaar. Hebben jullie misschien tips voor mij?

----------


## Paulaaa5

Als de pijn blijft komen zou ik toch naar de dokter gaan. Die kan je wellicht meer vertellen en ook wat tips geven (misschien een middeltje). Ik durf hier niet zomaar een antwoord op te geven vandaar mijn tip om toch langs de dokter te gaan...

----------


## Ikhebhoofdpijn

Bedankt, zal dan toch maar eens een afspraak maken met de dokter  :Smile: .

----------


## HaroldS

Weet je al weer wat meer of heb je nog geen afspraak gemaakt?

----------


## Ikhebhoofdpijn

Ben er inderdaad nog niet aan toe gekomen. Zodra ik meer weet zal ik het hier ook aan jullie laten weten  :Smile: .

----------


## Ikhebhoofdpijn

Ben inmiddels langs de dokter geweest en die zei dat het een virusje was. Heb er nu nog wel last van maar is wel al weer wat minder dan eerst. Hoop dat hij gelijk krijgt...

----------

